# 2ww question (Treatment : IUI)



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello... I am back again with mroe questions!

I was inseminated on 7th october so I am on my 2ww.

Everything is going well, I am trying to be as relaxed as I can, but in bed last night, I was led on my right side and had a couple of mins of sharp
pain come on underneath my left boob. It's didn't last long and disapeared as soon as I stood up. Is this normal, has anyone else experienced this?

My period should have been due today so I am keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't arrive!! By now I would be feeling a bit like death with stomach
cramps, but so far..... nothing...

I don't like playing the waiting game lol, it's hard  

Lucy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'd ignore when your natural period should arrive as you had controlled cycle with HCG trigger injection.

As you had the HCG jab on 5th October, you'd have ovulated around 7th October (36 hours later), on the day you had insemination.  That was only 7 days ago.  You need to count approx 14 days from then and that would be when your period should, in theory, arrive, not today.  You're also on progesterone support (cyclogest pessaris) that can hold back/delay any bleeding.  Obviously fingers crossed your period doesn't show up even in another 7 days, for a good reason !

No idea what the sharp pains are....could be completely unrelated.  I know it's hard but try not to read too much into every little ache, pain and twinge otherwise you'll do your head in by the end of the 2 weeks !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks again Natasha, I bet your fed up of seeing my name pop up lol!!  

xxx


----------

